# Printing NSFW material?



## Kiu (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello!
I apologize if this has been asked before, but the searches I made came up with much too general results to get anything out of them, so I'll just ask here.
Does anyone know of printers that will work with NSFW material?
I am thinking just softcore material, but if any do hardcore material, that's great (I need to have a short comic printed for earliest next year and it does involve hardcore material).
Because of the material, price is not much of an issue. I would rather have a printer that would accept NSFW material and be pricier than the one that will not.
I've worked with global trade so that's acceptable as well.
I don't particularly need this service this year, but I have a dealer table at an upcoming con in June and if I can work with a printer who will work with NSFW material, then I can add more prints, to sell under the table, of course. 
If not, it's all good!
If you can suggest printers with good quality/price ratio, that would be amazing, too.
I'm offering nsfw commissions regardless, so no one gets left out. <3


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

In my experience, I've gone to Office Max to get some adult prints made. 
You have to ask the clerks, some are not OK with it and some are cool. 

Usually they want you to drop off the print or email it so they can take care of it when no customers are around. 
Some stores will flat out refuse, never had that happen to me tho just read it in forums. 

Price, not too sure on the prints you want, mine were poster sized and such.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Apr 9, 2015)

Vistaprint will print NSFW, but I'm not sure how far into NSFW they'll go.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 9, 2015)

i always went through WinkFlash.com when i was still doing prints. i haven't used them in a few years though because i haven't sold any prints lately. Double-check their policies before you sign up. i printed tooooooons of adult prints through them and never got called out on it but none of it was that mature. The worst i ever printed were some nude prints with one or two characters. Once i got a friend at the local department store who could print shit for me after hours, i went local for all my printing needs. Saved a ton on shipping fees!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 9, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i always went through WinkFlash.com when i was still doing prints. i haven't used them in a few years though because i haven't sold any prints lately. Double-check their policies before you sign up. i printed tooooooons of adult prints through them and never got called out on it but none of it was that mature. The worst i ever printed were some nude prints with one or two characters. Once i got a friend at the local department store who could print shit for me after hours, i went local for all my printing needs. Saved a ton on shipping fees!



Checked your gallery, and nothing is on the main site. 
Do you not post under that name or just not on FA anymore?


----------



## Kiu (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks guys!
I'll look into each of them. <3


----------



## masterbeat (Feb 1, 2021)

if you're looking for one off or short run poster or enlargement prints, high quality, great prices, then http://posterprintshop.com will print adult and NSFW prints discreetly on photo papers, canvas, window clings, vinyl, etc.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 1, 2021)

masterbeat said:


> if you're looking for one off or short run poster or enlargement prints, high quality, great prices, then http://posterprintshop.com will print adult and NSFW prints discreetly on photo papers, canvas, window clings, vinyl, etc.


Hi, are you a bot?


----------



## masterbeat (Feb 1, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Hi, are you a bot?


Nope, I'm real!


----------

